# Needle in a hay stack



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Earlier today, I got a call from this lady who was crying. She had to put her 14 year old Maltese to sleep yesterday, after doing everything possible to save her.
Naturally, she is looking for a female pup-right now. I don't know of any available or any prospects in the next few months. She is in Mississippi. Do any of you know of anyone. The only other reputable breeder in my state, Moonlight, doesn't have any pups, as she only has two or three girls.
On another note, she is going through listings looking. She found a woman in Alabama with a litter due. I offered to call the breeder -- Linda Palmer. She didn't answer any of the questions I asked to my satisfaction. She just knew that her male had 31 champions in his pedigree, but she knew nothing about them. She couldnt' tell me about the mom, other than her females were in the seven pound range. She assured me the pups would be small, like the sire, that they would have that coat that "is easy to comb out", and they would have a nice little face; yet they haven't been born yet. She didn't even know what the word confirmation meant, and when I asked her about health testing, she didn't know what should be done. I've offered to do this with any breeder she finds as she is emotional right now and just wants a new baby to love. 
I checked Always Maltese, as we have a good report from them, but they don't have a female pup. 
If any of you know of a pup, reasonably priced, that is available, I'll send it on to her.


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jul 18 2005, 12:52 PM
> *Earlier today, I got a call from this lady who was crying.  She had to put her 14 year old Maltese to sleep yesterday, after doing everything possible to save her.
> Naturally, she is looking for a female pup-right now.  I don't know of any available or any prospects in the next few months.  She is in Mississippi.  Do any of you know of anyone.  The only other reputable breeder in my state, Moonlight, doesn't have any pups, as she only has two or three girls.
> On another note, she is going through listings looking.  She found a woman in Alabama with a litter due.  I offered to call the breeder -- Linda Palmer.  She didn't answer any of the questions I asked to my satisfaction.  She just knew that her male had 31 champions in his pedigree, but she knew nothing about them.  She couldnt' tell me about the mom, other than her females were in the seven pound range.  She assured me the pups would be small, like the sire, that they would have that coat that "is easy to comb out", and they would have a nice little face; yet they haven't been born yet.  She didn't even know what the word confirmation meant, and when I asked her about health testing, she didn't know what should be done.  I've offered to do this with any breeder she finds as she is emotional right now and just wants a new baby to love.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hawpaw.com has a little lady available, ready now. She's in Conyers, GA. Drill Sergeant came from a pairing of her own male/female family. I hope she can find a new baby to love soon.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

You may want to try Susie Pham. I know that Charmaine has nothing but nice things to say about her and according to her site she has 2 female puppies available. Don't know how reasonable her prices are though...not sure what price range you are considering.









www.chaletdemaltese.com


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Hawpaw.com has a little lady available, ready now. She's in Conyers, GA. Drill Sergeant came from a pairing of her own male/female family. I hope she can find a new baby to love soon.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82451
[/QUOTE]

I can't find this website. Do you have other information? 
As I said, I think this is a needle in a haystack because I don't think she can afford the top prices. I just feel so sorry for this little lady.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

The site is actually www.harpaw.com.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i cant help you









but i just wanted to let you know what you're doing for this woman is so great


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> Hawpaw.com has a little lady available, ready now. She's in Conyers, GA. Drill Sergeant came from a pairing of her own male/female family. I hope she can find a new baby to love soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't find this website. Do you have other information? 
As I said, I think this is a needle in a haystack because I don't think she can afford the top prices. I just feel so sorry for this little lady.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82454
[/QUOTE]

http://www.harpaw.com

so sorry for misspelling


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If she can't afford the top prices, would she consider adopting an adult? A retiree or a rescue from a great group like Northcentral Maltese?

I think often most people just think "puppy" automatically without considering rescue. Since she's obviously had and loved Maltese before, I bet she'd qualify to adopt.

I personally can't think of a better way to ease a broken heart than to open it up to another broken heart, a kindred soul who understands the pain of separation.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 18 2005, 01:04 PM
> *If she can't afford the top prices, would she consider adopting an adult? A retiree or a rescue from a great group like Northcentral Maltese?
> 
> I think often most people just think "puppy" automatically without considering rescue. Since she's obviously had and loved Maltese before, I bet she'd qualify to adopt.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I can't agree with you more about adopting a rescue--or even a retired show dog. I just don't want her to get involved with someone who is just putting two dogs together to make pups. She's already had too much heartache.
I know where a nice male pup is that has been greatly reduced because of one testicle, but she wants a female. Some folks just need to learn that males can be just as loving. If they did, then they could find pups sooner, and at a cheaper price for the quality.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Jul 18 2005, 12:47 PM
> *You may want to try Susie Pham.  I know that Charmaine has nothing but nice things to say about her and according to her site she has 2 female puppies available.  Don't know how reasonable her prices are though...not sure what price range you are considering.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
When I talked to her back in late May she was only going to have 1 female available. She was telling everyone to call back when she was 6 weeks old. The puppy should be 7 weeks old today, so if she is interested call ASAP. The puppy is Sparkles half sister. She is only going to be 3.5-4.5lbs.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Small world. I've had dealings with this lady before. I actually sold her one of my pets. There is a little male on her site with a black background. Since I didn't breed him, as I only breed champion males, and I didn't want another male around here, I placed him with her. She got a nice little boy with my Parker. She was excited about him as he had a nice pedigree, and he could help her. His 1/2 sister produced me three show pups her last litter. 
I do think she is overpriced for the quality she has. Or, maybe I just don't charge enough


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jul 18 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Small world.  I've had dealings with this lady before.  I actually sold her one of my pets.  There is a little male on her site with a black background.  Since I didn't breed him, as I only breed champion males, and I didn't want another male around here, I placed him with her.  She got a nice little boy with my Parker.  She was excited about him as he had a nice pedigree, and he could help her.  His 1/2 sister produced me three show pups her last litter.
> I do think she is overpriced for the quality she has.  Or, maybe I just don't charge enough
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Are you talking about Har Paw or Susie Pham?


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 18 2005, 02:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Har Paw or Susie Pham?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82471
[/B][/QUOTE]

Small world indeed!







If you look at the males with the black background, one is Parker and the other is Spud-Drill Sergeants sire. Although she has raised her prices considerably the last several months, the quality and care are evident in her breeding program. We received a full Registration and health guarantee. We visited HarPaw in November and found a clean and well run BYB. I suspect the pricing structure reflects the costs involved as well as the old supply and demand thingy.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 18 2005, 01:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Har Paw or Susie Pham?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82471
[/B][/QUOTE]
Harpaws. I think she is a breeder of pet pups.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jul 18 2005, 01:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Harpaws. I think she is a breeder of pet pups.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82477
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ah! Ok, just wondering. I know Susie Pham was charging $1800 for her female puppy. Can't remember if she had any males available or how much they were.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jul 18 2005, 01:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't agree with you more about adopting a rescue--or even a retired show dog. I just don't want her to get involved with someone who is just putting two dogs together to make pups. She's already had too much heartache.
I know where a nice male pup is that has been greatly reduced because of one testicle, but she wants a female. Some folks just need to learn that males can be just as loving. If they did, then they could find pups sooner, and at a cheaper price for the quality.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82465
[/B][/QUOTE]

Who knows? Maybe if she can't find a female, she'll break down and get a male. Then she'll find out how wonderful they are.

I think years ago, when I was a kid, no one wanted male dogs because they didn't neuter routinely then and everyone thought males wandered, humped your guest's leg, etc. I adopted my Petie from the shelter and actually had them take him out of the cage and put him back 3 times because I thought I only wanted a female dog. He was the most wonderful and loving dog. A neutered male dog makes just as nice a pet as a spayed female.


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

Who knows? Maybe if she can't find a female, she'll break down and get a male. Then she'll find out how wonderful they are.

I think years ago, when I was a kid, no one wanted male dogs because they didn't neuter routinely then and everyone thought males wandered, humped your guest's leg, etc. I adopted my Petie from the shelter and actually had them take him out of the cage and put him back 3 times because I thought I only wanted a female dog. He was the most wonderful and loving dog. A neutered male dog makes just as nice a pet as a spayed female.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82481
[/QUOTE]

Having just checked Kristen's site, the female is now gone







They seem to go so much more quickly than the males. We preferred a male as well. Although our little man is not neutered, his temperment is so much better than the little ladies. Being owned by a female vet tech whose PMS is legendary sealed our chioce!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Ah! Ok, just wondering. I know Susie Pham was charging $1800 for her female puppy. Can't remember if she had any males available or how much they were.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82478
[/QUOTE]

I would think that would be a fair price for the quality Susie Pham has. From what I've heard, she has very nice dogs. The person selling the pet pups had hers priced in the same range.


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

I would think that would be a fair price for the quality Susie Pham has. From what I've heard, she has very nice dogs. The person selling the pet pups had hers priced in the same range.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82486
[/QUOTE]


It seems everybody is raising their prices almost as quickly as gasoline








It's very hard to find a decent breeder under the $1,500 range nowadays. Could not believe PetSm... had a pair this week-end over $2,000 each. Typical puppy mill quality,


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Just a thought but what about Lizzie from spottypoo? I know you said the lady lives in Mississippi and Lizzie is in NC but maybe they could meet half way?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jul 18 2005, 03:23 PM
> *Just a thought but what about Lizzie from spottypoo?  I know you said the lady lives in Mississippi and Lizzie is in NC but maybe they could meet half way?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82509*


[/QUOTE]
That is such a wonderful idea!!! I hhope it works out, I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm a fan of male Malts also. I could not ask for a more wonderful companion.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jul 18 2005, 09:52 AM
> *Earlier today, I got a call from this lady who was crying.  She had to put her 14 year old Maltese to sleep yesterday, after doing everything possible to save her.
> Naturally, she is looking for a female pup-right now.  I don't know of any available or any prospects in the next few months.  She is in Mississippi.  Do any of you know of anyone.  The only other reputable breeder in my state, Moonlight, doesn't have any pups, as she only has two or three girls.
> On another note, she is going through listings looking.  She found a woman in Alabama with a litter due.  I offered to call the breeder -- Linda Palmer.  She didn't answer any of the questions I asked to my satisfaction.  She just knew that her male had 31 champions in his pedigree, but she knew nothing about them.  She couldnt' tell me about the mom, other than her females were in the seven pound range.  She assured me the pups would be small, like the sire, that they would have that coat that "is easy to comb out", and they would have a nice little face; yet they haven't been born yet.  She didn't even know what the word confirmation meant, and when I asked her about health testing, she didn't know what should be done.  I've offered to do this with any breeder she finds as she is emotional right now and just wants a new baby to love.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think this is so nice of you to do that for her!!! If I was in her position, I would wait as long as necessary to get one of your pups. You obviously care a great deal about dogs and people.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words. Yes, I do love my babies, as well as love helping people. But, my dogs and the elderly I work with give me back so much more than I give them that I am the one who is blessed.
Too many times pup buying is done with the "get it now mentality" Not everyone is like some of you on this site who research and plan. The others are what keep the backyard breeders and pet stores in business. It may be a year or so before I have a female pup for this woman, and I doubt she will wait that long.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am PMing you.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

lucy ~ did u ever find that nice lady a new puppy?


----------

